
Show HN: I made this NSFW GIF viewer thingy - ironmon123
https://swipetv.fun
======
algaeontoast
Way back in the day I knew the guy who made a similar website called
GifWithSauce. The concept being an entire endlessly scrolling site where NSFW
gif posts with a validated source or "sauce" as users call it in the comments
would be posted to his site.

Wonderful and cathartic to see someone else carrying on the torch for the
mobile age!

------
Oxcorp
So since you're using Netlify I think the best way to make this dyanmic (since
I believe it's currently using hardcoded links) is to set up a serverless
function your web app can call to get an up-to-date and possibly more randomly
selected list.

~~~
ironmon123
Yes, I guess AWS lamba is good?

also, currently I"m directly fetching the GIFs from reddit's API

------
atum47
nice. I have a similar project that I use for memes, but you could change the
code for the subs you like (hint hint)

[https://github.com/victorqribeiro/memes](https://github.com/victorqribeiro/memes)

------
siphon22
Preemptively gonna say that your site is likely going to receive the HN tug of
death.

~~~
ironmon123
Lol, I'll be glad. But I doubt that would happen.

It's actually a server-less app. So no crash 8)

------
diegolp
any details about how it works? having a look into the source code would be
interesting ;)

------
ksherlock
Doesn't work in Safari.

~~~
ironmon123
Sorry about that. I do not have an iPhone, will try to get one and fix it
asap.

~~~
ohpls
iPhones don’t support WebMs natively

------
pollux01
whats the stack? Is it open source?

------
astrosloth
Love it haha

~~~
ironmon123
;) I'm glad

